# [SOLVED] Pogadajmy - gadu-gadu

## soban_

Ostatnio po zainstalowaniu gadu-gadu na Windowsie bylem w szoku jak fatalnie rozbudowali ten komunikator - jednak do rzeczy. Jest nowy status pogadajmy, nie posiadam go w swoim ekg/kadu i wszystko ladnie jednak ostatnio zarejestrowalem numer GG znajomemu (18574***)  i nie moge z nim pisac.

 *Quote:*   

> 13:40 .-- xxx/18574*** --- -- -
> 
> 13:40 | Stan: niedostepny
> 
> 13:40 | Nie widziano podczas tej sesji
> ...

 

Tak samo na liscie nie widze go (jest jako niedostepny) dopiero po uzyciu find, widze ze jest dostepny. Moge tez wysylac do niego wiadomosci, jednak nie moge odbierac (po prostu nie dochodza). Czy protokol gadu-gadu ulegl juz takiej zmianie ze stare komunikatory nie radza sobie z wyzszymi numerami? Czy kadu - bo do konca nie sprawdzalem, tez podobnie sie zachowuje? A co z ekg2? http://www.kadu.net/ Aktualności <- widze tutaj zmiane, jednak czy juz radzi sobie kadu z tym?

----------

## quosek

ja moge tylko powiedziec, ze pidgin na razei sobie tez nie radzi z numerami >17kk (czyli nowo-rejestrowanymi).

wystawilem ticketa i dup@ blada - wisi od jakiegos czasu nawet nie przekierowano go do zadnego developera = GG in Pidgin is dead .....

----------

## soban_

Szkoda, bo zeby z nim pisac musze przechodzic na windowsa  :Sad: .

----------

## lsdudi

kadu z roslina ma nowy status :]

nie wiem jak z numerkami

----------

## soban_

Ciekawi mnie kiedy ekg/ekg2 sie dostosuje do tych zmian. 

Juz przetestowalem kadu i wiadomosci mozna wysylac jak i odbierac na wyzsze numery - i jest tez nowy status.

Mam jeszcze pytanko co do kadu, mozna tutaj ustawic przezoryczystosc?

----------

## Odinist

ekg-svn z libgadu-svn również obsługują numerki powyżej 17 milionów

----------

## individual

Konta o numerach powyżej 17mln mają jakąś blokadę - brak możliwości kontaktu z klientami GG poniżej wersji 10. Także nawet na Win - korzystając ze starego klienta nie pogadamy sobie z nowymi numerami.

Jedyna nadziej w nowym Kadu... Albo namówić ludzi na przesiadkę.

----------

## soban_

 *individual wrote:*   

> Albo namówić ludzi na przesiadkę.

 

Ostantio coraz bardziej zastanawiam sie nad powrotem do IRC'a, jednak ze 8-10 lat go nie uzywalem - to mam caly czas opory. Jednak podobalo mi sie w nim to ze nie bylo emotek, byl lekki i spelnial swoje podstawowe funkcje.

----------

